# Pack And Play Mod For The 21rs



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pack and Play

Hello Everyone!

I just got around to posting one of the DW's most important and I think the first mod to our unit.







This was done before the Maxxair vents.









We had to be sure that a pack and play would fit in the lower bunk area.

Well, it is a perfect fit! My wife fabicated a custom curtain to close off the lower bunk section. Now, when it is nap or bed time for little Mackenzie (16 mos.) in she goes to her own little room. Let me tell you......It works like a charm! You do have to be a little quiet in the TT, but we close the curtain and down she goes. The ladder to the top bunk goes right past with no interference.

The link is at the top of the page. Check it out!

Happy Outbacking!









Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, you two are very clever! That looks like it was made for the Outback.









BTW, did you go to Rutgers? My brother is a Rutgers grad. And what is the Highlander96 source? Just curious, as I graduated in NJ from a high school whose mascot was a Highlander.

Happy Outbacking! sunny


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Summergames,

No, we didn't go to Rutgers. We both graduated from Radford University in southwestern Virginia. The mascot was the highlander








Glad you liked the mod, it's important to keep those little ones sleeping.









Michelle


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job
Michelle & Tim
Can't get any better that that.








Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Pack and Play
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> ...


Hi Tim action 
Great fit for the Pack and Play. It always helps when the little ones get their naps. Might sell a few folks with a young one on the 21RS







Tell DW nice fabric for the drape too.
Jan


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

So where did you get that ladder?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Just curious, as I graduated in NJ from a high school whose mascot was a Highlander.


Wouldn't happen to be Governor Livingston would it? Graduated from there in 1985.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Katrina,
The ladder came from a RV parts store near us, Custom Coach. They had to special order it for us. We cut the bottom end off a little to make it the right length. We also saw one like it in our dealers catalog. Custom Coach was closer for us to pick it up. The manufacturer is Topline. You could probably do an internet search and find one. The price was around $60. It is very lightweight and easy to slide up on the top bunk when we don't need it. Hope that helps. sunny

Michelle


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Good idea! It fits nicely.


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

Tried this also but our pack and play didn't fit in the 25RSS. I need to find a smaller one so we don't have to put it in the hall way. I think once I show the DW the pictures she is going to make me go out and but a new one.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

camping479 said:


> > Just curious, as I graduated in NJ from a high school whose mascot was a Highlander.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen to be Governor Livingston would it? Graduated from there in 1985.
> ...


Livingston is my guess, too

Rutgers class of 79, Boonton class of 75 for me!! action


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We have never gotten ours to fit right. we need to put it in the opposite way and it sticks out. Did you do something to the bottom bunk to keep it further up outta the way?
Thanks


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Wink,

That is a new pack and play. Kmart had them on sale a couple of weeks ago for $29.99. Our Graco was a little large, but did fit. The new one is a little shorter and not quite as narrow. It fits like a glove and I still have access to the storage compartment from the outside door.

The material for the curtain came from Wal Mart. I think it was $2.99 per yard.

Tim action


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

> We have never gotten ours to fit right. we need to put it in the opposite way and it sticks out. Did you do something to the bottom bunk to keep it further up outta the way?
> Thanks


We disconnected the strut that holds the bunk up. The Pack 'n Play is full time running gear now.









Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

gettin off topic here, but I found the topline bunk ladder at Camping world for 36 bucks.
Gotta pick up one of those. 
CW bunk ladder


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I showed this to my wife and she thought it was great. She reminded me how we used to have to set up the porta-crib in the old tent trailer!

Walter


----------

